# Preferd VC HQ



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

I just got my army book and have been considering either buying Konrad or vlad as my HQ (i just want one at the moment beecause i am low on money).
Ive seen Konrad go though entire units in one turn but the One bat from a belfare rule looks annoying. I like vald because he is a wizard and has better protecition but then again i dont want to be out deuled as i am going to have to kill lots of Woc lords and Warbosses as my oppentes use thier HQ like steamrollers to kill vamps (konrad looks like he can send the pain back at the target but vald looks like he can suck it up). any opains on which one is more worth the points/does more damage in a 1000-1500 point game

Thank you 
(Forgive spelling)


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

My local VC dude runs Mannfred. I don't know about the other guys, but Mannfredd is a beast.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Between manfred vlad and Konrad, I would actually suggest konrad or manfred. As said before konrad is a unit killer, as for the one bat short rule, have a wight lord as the general and keep them within 12" of each other. That way he is going at a slightly higher leadership even if he fails the bat roll. 

Mannfred I suggest because he can be used as a lord or a hero and he can actually be given arcane items. 

But between the two it mostly depends on your playing style and the type of army your primary opponents use.


----------

